# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أريد أسماء كتب صرفية درست المشتقات دراسة مركزة

## هناء عبد الله

سلام من الله عليكم، بارك الله فيكم:
أريد تزويدي بأسماء كتب صرفية درست المشتقات دراسة مركزة، وياحبذا لو تكون كتب إلكترونية.

بارك الله في مساعيكم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

كتب صرفية أو بحوث علمية.

وخاصة دراسة الصفة المشبهة، فأنا في أمس الحاجة إليها .

أنتظركم...

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

الأبنية الصرفية في ديوان امرئ القيس

http://www.4shared.com/get/LtlCz3DZ/_____.html

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جهود الفراء الصرفية - الرسالة العلمية
http://www.4shared.com/get/az6ddCy_/___-__.html

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

الحقول الدلالية الصرفية للافعال العربية . د . سليمان فياض

http://www.4shared.com/get/0nOn_pV9/_________.html

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

اختلاف البنية الصرفية في القراءات السبع من طريق الشاطبية توجيهه واثره على المعنى - الرسالة العلمية

http://www.4shared.com/get/sRShJcEN/...______-__.html

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

المدخل الصرفي .. تطبيق و تدريب في الصرف العربي

http://www.4shared.com/get/j8bPEvXw/________.html

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

دراسات في الصرف 

http://www.4shared.com/get/qS9BE-nL/____2.html

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بارك الله فيك أختي الفاضلة ،وزادك علمًا وفهمًا، وأتم رسالتك على الوجه الذي يرضيك.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بحثي يدور حول المقارنة بين صيغة فعيل صفة مشبهة، وصيغة فعيل للمبالغة.

أنتظر المزيد من البحوث العلمية التي درست الصفة المشبهة في القرآن وغيره.

----------


## أسامة العراقي

من الكتب التي ركزت على ذلك كتاب النحو الوافي لعباس حسن

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بوركت أخي الفاضل.

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاضي

*السلام عليكم

أذكر بعض كتب في هذا الموضوع الدقيق استخدمتها في أثناء بحث لي منها:

 ( سر الإعجاز فى تنوع الصيغ المشتقة من أصل لغوى واحد )  د عودة منيع القيسى

وقد طبع بدارالبشير ودار الرسالة العالمية



وكذلك الوصف المشتق في القرآن الكريم ، وهو دراسة دكتوراه مطبوعة للباحث الدكتور عبد الله بن حمد الدابل
وقد طبعته دار التوبة بالمملكة


ثم كتاب الإعجاز الصرفي في القرآن الكريم دراسة د. عبد الحميد هنداوي

وقد نشته دار عالم الكتب الحديث بيروت



والله الموفق

==
*

----------


## هناء عبد الله

> *السلام عليكم
> أذكر بعض كتب في هذا الموضوع الدقيق استخدمتها في أثناء بحث لي منها:
> ( سر الإعجاز فى تنوع الصيغ المشتقة من أصل لغوى واحد )  د عودة منيع القيسى
> وقد طبع بدارالبشير ودار الرسالة العالمية
> 
> وكذلك الوصف المشتق في القرآن الكريم ، وهو دراسة دكتوراه مطبوعة للباحث الدكتور عبد الله بن حمد الدابل
> وقد طبعته دار التوبة بالمملكة
> 
> ثم كتاب الإعجاز الصرفي في القرآن الكريم دراسة د. عبد الحميد هنداوي
> ...


بوركت أخي الفاضل، كتب قيمة رائعة. 
زادك الله علمًا وفهمًا.

----------

